# Ways to improve...



## sportscrazy (Nov 27, 2004)

I'm starting this thread for anyone who's wondering how to improve the performance of their computer. Everyone who has tips please leave them here and I'll start it off!

To help the processing speed defragment your computer every once a week or month. This can be done by Clicking start>All programs>Accessories>System Tools>Disk Defragment. Then click defragment to start it and wait for it to finish and it'll give you a final report. (may be different for any windows but XP).

So if you have suggestions leave them here!


----------



## kokodux (Feb 23, 2005)

RAM is one of the most overlooked means of increasing computer performance. I still see a lot of computers running 64MB and they wonder why the system is slow! I personally like 512 or more in a system. RAM is an inexpensive upgrade and the added performance is great.
If you want to learn more about RAM and what it does, here's a good link..

RAM


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Here are a few:

1. Add more RAM.

2. Keep the startup load in the MSCONFIG "Startup" tab as small as possible.

3. Keep the temp files and other junk files cleaned out.

4. Keep the spyware and other "nasties" cleaned out.

5. Keep the graphic load as small as possible(i.e. no fancy wallpaper and screensavers, use 16-bit instead of 32-bit color, etc.)

6. Run Disk Defragmenter at least once a month( and use the Windows ME version, which runs much faster)


----------



## Roshith (Nov 28, 2004)

Run anti spyware tools and an antivirus regularly.......with all the definitions updated.....

Use a firewall to prevent unauthorized access.


----------



## bats (Jan 15, 2003)

Some time ago I found a small program/ app that Automated the Defrag task.
I can,t remember where It came from Perhaps somebody would write and make available this program for everyone.Mine resides in C;/winnt/tasks folder I would upload it if I could.

As well I have found pc pitstop to be helpful in monitoring the condition of my P.C.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

PC PitStop is a good site for running various tests on your computer, but it's not 100% accurate - especially if you have an antivirus program running and a firewall turned on during the tests.


----------



## bats (Jan 15, 2003)

Here is another program that I feel is fantastic for both cleaning and tweaking your P.C.

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/mrx9000/

Do Not let the scary picture bother you this is the real deal and the program really took my computer to the next level.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

bats said:


> Here is another program that I feel is fantastic for both cleaning and tweaking your P.C.
> 
> http://homepage.ntlworld.com/mrx9000/
> 
> Do Not let the scary picture bother you this is the real deal and the program really took my computer to the next level.


Just a small warning about XenTweak. The original release (and I don't know if it was corrected) did not tell you what it is deleting. It just deletes them. And, it did not create any backups.

In my case it deleted files that it "thought" were Temps, when in fact there weren't.

I never ran it again.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'd be real skeptical about using it too. If you're going to use tweaking and cleaning utilities, stick with the ones that are tried and tested, such as *Xteq X-Setup Pro 6.6* and *EasyCleaner 2.0.6.380*. :up:


----------



## coachdan32 (Nov 13, 2003)

> Some time ago I found a small program/ app that Automated the Defrag task.
> I can,t remember where It came from Perhaps somebody would write and make available this program for everyone.Mine resides in C;/winnt/tasks folder I would upload it if I could.
> 
> As well I have found pc pitstop to be helpful in monitoring the condition of my P.C.


You can use Scheduler (found on most Windows OS) to automate Defrag while you sleep.


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks all ....(posting to get more advice)


----------



## sportscrazy (Nov 27, 2004)

This is all good advice. I recently came up upon a really good registry cleaner, I would recommend it to everyone, it's called Registry Mechanic (from PC Tools), and Avast! AV. Its 10 times better than Norton AV and McAfee. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

I agree sportscrazy I have Registry Mechanic also and Avast!! I also have Perfect Disk which is great also! It defrags the disk just wonderfully.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

When it comes to defragging Windows 98/98SE, use the Windows ME version of the *Defrag.exe* file. It looks and run identical, but it runs much faster. :up:


----------



## Gamerhomie (Mar 5, 2005)

If I get my computer back up and running to normal one day, I'll have to make sure to check out everything here. I might miss something.


----------



## sportscrazy (Nov 27, 2004)

Keep more tips coming people!


----------



## sportscrazy (Nov 27, 2004)

If anyone wants to they should get Microsoft Antispyware beta 1 from:http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...a8bd-dbf62eda9671&displaylang=en&Hash=JSWV4MF. It has script blocking, tracker eraser, and much much more. Better than spy-bot and ad-aware. If anyone has a problem with their windows follow these steps, which may fix it: Put the windows installation CD in the CD drive>then start>run>and type without quotes "sfc /scannow", or you copy it but don't put the quotes! keep the advice coming!


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

Is this different than we already have ???


----------



## sportscrazy (Nov 27, 2004)

I think so...?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

How about dual channel DDR-400 memory, a RAID-0 array of WD Raptor disks, and a speedy processor?


----------



## sportscrazy (Nov 27, 2004)

uummmmmm....we need some improvement of software and computer but not hardware...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You're killing my great idea!


----------



## sportscrazy (Nov 27, 2004)

Sorry...lol! Keep 'em coming, then


----------

